# Fuck cupcakes!!!



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 9, 2018)

https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/mobile/h...sked-vandals-to-anarchist-book-fair-1.3831348

Dont do this stupid shit. Nobody benefita or learns anything from this idiocy. Im no saint and done my share of asshole things but this is douchebag worthy. Smash up a bank, rob a greedy multinationals third home and give the money to the poor people hes exploiting, or ransack and expose a crooked politician. Dont fuck up some little goddamn donut shop. Like a mom and pop shop. It only gives anarchists a bad name and gives reason for he regular public to demonize us. Stupid shit happens in a frenzied riot but this was pathetic. I get how insurance will cover it so its a little push back but peoples personal/irreplaceable things probably got destroyed aswell. This is some ignorant shit imo. I dont know what you all think.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2018)

i apologize if this is a bit conspiratory, but there have been previous instances of provocateurs working for the police, white nationalist groups, etc infiltrating the black block and instigating this kind of stuff to make people on the left look bad or justify imprisonment. not saying that happened here (i didn't have time to read the article) but it's something to think about/consider.


----------



## deleted user (Mar 10, 2018)

Even if this story is bullshit, good looks on reiterating a solid point:

Aim big, don't fuck over the working class or anarchists, and don't be a sack of shit.


----------



## Hobo Mud (Mar 10, 2018)

NotmybestNotmyworst said:


> https://toronto.ctvnews.ca/mobile/h...sked-vandals-to-anarchist-book-fair-1.3831348
> 
> Dont do this stupid shit. Nobody benefita or learns anything from this idiocy. Im no saint and done my share of asshole things but this is douchebag worthy. Smash up a bank, rob a greedy multinationals third home and give the money to the poor people hes exploiting, or ransack and expose a crooked politician. Dont fuck up some little goddamn donut shop. Like a mom and pop shop. It only gives anarchists a bad name and gives reason for he regular public to demonize us. Stupid shit happens in a frenzied riot but this was pathetic. I get how insurance will cover it so its a little push back but peoples personal/irreplaceable things probably got destroyed aswell. This is some ignorant shit imo. I dont know what you all think.



Refreshing to see someone grow a pair of balls and have the integrity to post a opinion about this. Admire your passion and agree with what you stated. My hat is off to you friend. Keep on keeping on and safe travel's.


----------



## Deleted member 20975 (Mar 10, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i apologize if this is a bit conspiratory, but there have been previous instances of provocateurs working for the police, white nationalist groups, etc infiltrating the black block and instigating this kind of stuff to make people on the left look bad or justify imprisonment. not saying that happened here (i didn't have time to read the article) but it's something to think about/consider.


Oh thought that was a huge possibility. Especially because the cops didnt stop shit or manage to catch anyone. They did it in the G20 in toronto so why wouldnt they do it again, right.


----------



## Trooper (Mar 11, 2018)

Matt Derrick said:


> i apologize if this is a bit conspiratory, but there have been previous instances of provocateurs working for the police, white nationalist groups, etc infiltrating the black block and instigating this kind of stuff to make people on the left look bad or justify imprisonment. not saying that happened here (i didn't have time to read the article) but it's something to think about/consider.



I was literally thinking the same thing while reading this article.


----------



## Deleted member 20683 (Mar 11, 2018)

I see the value in picking ones battles (case in point - I stay entirely out of battles these days myself)
Here is an essay I read from a local perspective that may be of interest though
https://anarchistnews.org/content/staying-solid-through-flurry-anarchist-perspective-kirkendall-riot
Just putting it out there, not endorsing or looking to debate...


----------



## CaptainCassius (Mar 11, 2018)

@Matt Derrick has a good point about the kinds of subversive tactics authoritative agencies take part in to sway the public view. Nonetheless I know that some misguided individuals or groups might have actually seen that as some kind of achievement. Going back to another thread 'stranded as fuck in el centro' ; I think this is a good example of why information should be shared: if not at the very least to keep the heat off of persons that might be construed as associated with those individuals.


----------

